# Valk 3 Power?



## Hero (Oct 24, 2017)

Go to the description. Probably going to be my main. Who else is hyped?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 24, 2017)

Waiting for the The Valk 3 2 Air SM

e: fixed


----------



## Joël (Oct 25, 2017)

Excellent marketing. If it contains magnets, it's cheating.


----------



## Cubing 101 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah I'm hyped for it. The SM is my main right now it's pretty good but I like Qiyi cubes more.


----------



## Hero (Nov 8, 2017)

Cubing 101 said:


> Yeah I'm hyped for it. The SM is my main right now it's pretty good but I like Qiyi cubes more.



Yeah, and I still haven't given up on my Valk M. All my mains from 3x3 and up are Qiyi.


----------



## Hero (Nov 24, 2017)

Official release day is December 1st! HYPE HYPE HYPE. (Go to Qiyi's facebook and/or Twitter)


----------

